# pigeon feeding!



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, I have a question for all of you. Have you ever been fed by your pigeon? The other morning I was tickling Fluffy on his chest, when he started to heave & then proceeded to bring up a bit of stuff onto my hand. What a surprise!! He then started up his cooing & gurgling, happy as larry. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi crimsonted,


I have not had that happen! Lol...

However, I have had them preen my eyebrows or moustache whiskers...

You did not eat the 'fluff' did you? ( Just kidding...)

 
Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

My sister has a single female Love bird who is feeding her fingers  
She bought the bird very young, feed her and they are together since 11 years. My first pigeon Victor was also kissing with my pinky, taking it in his bill like a female's one. Sometimes he would try to produce some seeds too.
Suz.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi crimsonted, no but my female keeps sticking her bill in my nostrils and when
I turn my head, she puts her bill in my ear.....been thinking about eating some 
seeds....


----------



## TerryM (May 2, 2005)

*pigeon feeding person*

Hi Crimsonted,

Your pigeon is feeding you because it sees you as its mate. This behavior is typical of most birds in captivity-they bond with humans and think of them as one of their "flock". You should be honored! I have an amazon parrot that has done that to me several times. When that has happened I just try to distract him otherwise so as not to encourage it. After all, there is no future in it. LOL
I have noticed that female birds will do this with male humans and male birds do this with female humans. My female umbrella cockatoo is in love with my son and I cannot even come into the room when he comes over or she will attack me to drive out the competition as I see it. So thats what your piggie is doing - she loves you!


----------

